# Small drill chuck



## martinka (19 Jun 2013)

Any recommendations where to buy one? I was using some cheap pin chucks which are OK for using by hand but useless in the drill press. I have a big keyless chuck that goes down to 1mm, but I could do with a chuck that goes down to 0.5mm, or smaller. I'm sure I saw one advertised somewhere but I can't find it again.

Martin.


----------



## Spindle (19 Jun 2013)

Hi

Not cheap but this will be concentric when used in a pillar drill

http://uk.farnell.com/eclipse/160/pin-chuck/dp/442926

Regards Mick


----------



## cragster (19 Jun 2013)

Hi maybe a simple workaround is to insert a dremel collet/coller into your drill press, as you tighten it will squeeze on to the bit, cheaper than 21notes


----------



## Gill (19 Jun 2013)

You can buy a brand new Dremel for £40-ish or one of their chucks for under a tenner.

If you're prepared to wait, stores such as Lidl and Aldi often have similar multi-tools on offer which are much cheaper than Dremels and are surprisingly good quality for the price.


----------



## Baldhead (19 Jun 2013)

Google 'pin chuck' there are loads available for about £7 + P&P 

BH


----------



## martinka (19 Jun 2013)

Gill, I already have a couple of Dremels and an Aldi multi-tool, but don't have a chuck. In fact that is the chuck I was thinking of, or one just like it. While looking at Spindle's Farnell link, I notice they sell a very similar chuck to the Dremel with a straight arbor, for 9.90, though I could save 3 quid and petrol costs and make my own arbor for the Dremel one.
Cragster's idea is a good one too as I've got plenty of collets and a spare 3/8ths chuck that I made a straight arbor for.

Thanks all, I don't know which way I'll go but I'm definitely sorted now.

Martin.


----------



## loftyhermes (20 Jun 2013)

I stripped down an old Footprint hand drill that had a chuck that went down to zero and removed the chuck and shaft and now use it in the pillar drill.


----------



## martinka (20 Jun 2013)

loftyhermes":23rj4hv2 said:


> I stripped down an old Footprint hand drill that had a chuck that went down to zero and removed the chuck and shaft and now use it in the pillar drill.



I've ordered a Dremel chuck but you just reminded me, I am sure there is an old hand drill in the cellar at my mother's old house. I better go have a look before the house gets sold. There's also a 1950's Black & Decker electric drill which I ought to donate to a museum. 

Martin.


----------



## ChrisR (20 Jun 2013)

martinka":1hiyy9v5 said:


> Any recommendations where to buy one? I was using some cheap pin chucks which are OK for using by hand but useless in the drill press. I have a big keyless chuck that goes down to 1mm, but I could do with a chuck that goes down to 0.5mm, or smaller. I'm sure I saw one advertised somewhere but I can't find it again.
> 
> Martin.



Hi Martin.

Have a look on Chronos Ltd, engineering supplies.

I have used them many times for various equipment plus bits and bobs.

A good trusted supplier.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## ChrisR (20 Jun 2013)

Martin.

The linky thing for Chronos.

http://www.cronos.ltd.uk


Chris R.


----------



## martinka (20 Jun 2013)

Hi Chris,

I looked on Chronos' website this morning, _after_ I ordered the Dremel chuck last night. They sell what looks like the same chuck but badged as Proxxon and 2 quid cheaper. They also have a lovely keyless chuck 0 to 8mm on a #2 Morse taper which would fit all my machines, but I decided to pass it up when I saw the price - £50.22! I bought a 1 to 16mm Myford keyless chuck for only £28 a few weeks ago. I must be worth a fortune if small equates to expensive. :mrgreen: I'm with you on Chronos, I have used them quite a lot for lathe and mill tools.

Martin.


----------



## ChrisR (20 Jun 2013)

Martin, as you use Chronos, you have probably seen the drill set section, but on the off chance that you missed them, they have drill sets going down to I think it was .2mm, but all with 2.5 mm shafts.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (21 Jun 2013)

Cheers Chris! I'd seen those drills in the past, but had forgotten they existed. About 25 years ago, a neighbour, who was a contractor, retired and gave me all his drills along with many tools, so I never needed to buy any until I wanted a 1mm drill when I cut the tribal kitten. I bought a pack a cheap drills, from a store called Boyes, which are OK for wood, but no good for steel. If nothing else, they are good for a laugh when you inspect the smallest with a strong jewellers loupe. On the smallest ones, the drill tips are many different shapes and facets and probably wouldn't go through paper. 

Martin.


----------



## bugbear (21 Jun 2013)

martinka":12jqhe8x said:


> Cheers Chris! I'd seen those drills in the past, but had forgotten they existed. About 25 years ago, a neighbour, who was a contractor, retired and gave me all his drills along with many tools, so I never needed to buy any until I wanted a 1mm drill when I cut the tribal kitten. I bought a pack a cheap drills, from a store called Boyes, which are OK for wood, but no good for steel. If nothing else, they are good for a laugh when you inspect the smallest with a strong jewellers loupe. On the smallest ones, the drill tips are many different shapes and facets and probably wouldn't go through paper.
> 
> Martin.



Ah, but almost any drill will drill, sort of. In old fret work manuals, it is often recommended to get a small nail, bash it a bit with a hammer to spread (and work harden) the end, file two angled flats, and make a mini drill of the old "Smiths" or "flat" type.

BugBear


----------



## nanscombe (21 Jun 2013)

In the past, even I have used a panel pin, with the tip lightly bashed on the surface of a vice, as a small drill.

Quite an inexpensive way of buying large quantities of small drills. :lol:


----------



## martinka (22 Jun 2013)

The Dremel chuck turned up yesterday. Why the **** don't they supply one of those when you buy a Dremel, instead of, or as well as, collets?


----------



## Reggie (22 Jun 2013)

Because then they wouldn't be able to gouge you for the price on a necessity. I get the feeling that the dremel tools themselves are almost a loss leader and they make all their money on the sundries.


----------



## martinka (22 Jun 2013)

Reggie":1qxsm7ru said:


> Because then they wouldn't be able to gouge you for the price on a necessity. I get the feeling that the dremel tools themselves are almost a loss leader and they make all their money on the sundries.



Too true. I hardly dare use my first Dremel for years - it's about 20 or so years old - because the consumables were so expensive. You can buy a complete tool now for what a couple of grindstones cost me to do one job. I remember the Dremel itself cost £82.

Martin.


----------



## JakeS (24 Jun 2013)

martinka":2q4gmrp2 said:


> The Dremel chuck turned up yesterday. Why the **** don't they supply one of those when you buy a Dremel, instead of, or as well as, collets?



I've had two Dremels - one about sixteen years ago, one about five - and both of them were supplied with a chuck... I don't think I've ever seen one with a collet!


----------



## martinka (24 Jun 2013)

JakeS":rxqjkppr said:


> martinka":rxqjkppr said:
> 
> 
> > The Dremel chuck turned up yesterday. Why the **** don't they supply one of those when you buy a Dremel, instead of, or as well as, collets?
> ...



Strange, I have never seen one of these tools with a chuck, and not just Dremel. I have three tools, and three collets with each one. I must be living in an alternate world. Hah! The missus just read that and agreed with me. :mrgreen:

edit: I've just read a review of a Dremel that says, "For the first time, Dremel has also included a multi-chuck, which allows the changing of accessories without using collets, making life a lot quicker and easier for the busy hobbyist." It's dated 4th March 2010.


----------

